# Heimischer Fisch auf den Tisch!



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es sehr gut, wenn auch heimische Fischarten auf dem Teller landen. Wobei ich befürchte, dass das zum Großteil nur bei Selbstfängern bzw. Anglern oder aber bei älteren _"Karpfen gab es früher schon bei uns zu Silvester"_ Kennern der Fall sein wird. Der "Fischstäbchen-Family" wird man maximal noch einen gut beworbenen Pangasius auftischen können, wobei der ja auch wieder aus Übersee stammt. Dafür passt er aber wohl gut zu Ketchup & Kartoffelbrei aus der Tüte.

Die Jungs aus dem Artikel sind schon okay, versuchen halt eine Nische zu finden. Wobei dieses wir verwerten jetzt alles und reden darüber, so neu in der Gastronomieszene ja auch nicht mehr ist. Prinzipiell mag ich Fisch am liebsten klassisch in Mehl & Butter gebraten, ohne großartig Gedöns darum zu machen. Wobei mich die Y-Gräten eines Hechtes nie gestört haben und auch geschmacklich taugt mir sein Fleisch.
Aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. Juli 2021)

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass der Verzehr von Fisch kulturell beeinflusst ist. Bei uns im Umkreis gibt es einige türkische und russische Supermärkte. Die haben regelmäßig heimische Fischarten im Angebot, die man bei den großen Supermarktketten vergebens sucht. Und die Qualität ist tadellos. 

Unser Verein verkauft im Herbst immer an zwei Wochenenden Karpfen aus unseren Zuchtweihern. Unter den Kunden finden sich auch recht viele Menschen aus Osteuropa. Da scheint Fisch einen anderen Stellenwert auf dem Speiseplan zu haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Unter den Kunden finden sich auch recht viele Menschen aus Osteuropa. Da scheint Fisch einen anderen Stellenwert auf dem Speiseplan zu haben.



Was aber auch daran liegen könnte, dass es in bestimmten Regionen Osteuropas, vor noch gar nicht allzu langer Zeit, wohl keine so gut sortierten Supermärkte gab.
Hier bei uns konnte man schon früh alle Annehmlichkeiten genießen, während woanders noch ein gewisser Mangel herrschte.

Kaufen heute junge Osteuropäer im "Russenmarkt" um die Ecke getrocknete Plötzen, dann wohl nur weil sie es so noch aus ihrem familiären Umfeld kennen.
Über kurz oder lang wird wohl auch das aussterben, denke ich. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. Juli 2021)

Also ich schwöre auf frische Forelle vom Grill! Schön in die Grillzange, mit Öl, Salz und Pfeffer! Geil. Da brauche ich kein Pak Choi, Vogelmiere und Bärlauchkapern...
Aber probieren würde ich das schon gerne mal. Kann man sich aber vermutlich kaum leisten, das teure Gemüse


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Kann man sich aber vermutlich kaum leisten, das teure Gemüse



Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass mein Körper es gar nicht verarbeiten könnte und es zu heftigsten Abwehrreaktionen - inklusive unschöner Szenen - kommen würde.
Dann lieber eine Forellen mehr und noch ein Stück Baguette oder Ciabatta dazu.


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Juli 2021)

Als alter Ossi kann ick mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo in einem großen Fischgeschäft in der Berliner Schönhauser Allee auch jede Menge einheimische Fische 
zum Kauf angeboten wurden. Da waren zum Beispiel Plötzen, Barsche, Schleie, Bleie (als "Sommerkarpfen" tituliert ) Hecht und Zander. Flunder, Hering und Makrele (Holzbock) gab es saisonbedingt. Die Bude da war immer gerammelt voll. Die Fische waren auch in ihrem natürlichen Zustand (nur ausgenommen).
Ick kann mir heute nicht mehr vorstellen, das sich die emanzipierte Dame des Hauses hinstellt und Plötze, Blei oder gar Barsche schuppt.
Nö, da wird dann lieber Pangasiusfilet (mit dem deftigen Geschmack eines Tempotaschentuchs) auf den Tisch des Hauses gebracht. Um dem Fisch überhaupt etwas Geschmack abzugewinnen wird er in allen möglichen Dips und Saucen (mit möglichst exotischen Zutaten) regelrecht ersäuft.

In meiner Fischbratkochküche brauche ick nur wenige Zutaten. Salz, Butterschmalz, Butter, Mehl und Semmelmehl. ( Naja, bei Kochfisch noch 'ne anständige Fuhre Dill)
Und weil die einfachsten Dinge immer noch am besten schmecken jibbet dann :




Fischbouletten ( ja, ick bin jeflüchteter Berliner ) aus Hecht oder Blei mit Butterstulle und kalter Molle.




Knuspriges Barschfilet, natürlich mit Bier, Butterstulle war noch in Arbeit



Die von Vielen verachteten Grundeln (okay, nicht unbedingt heimisch) sind geschmacklich der Hammer !



Hey und dann noch Plötzen mit Rogen und Milch gebraten ( in den Wintermonaten schmecken die am besten)
Mehr mach ick erstmal nich, dit sprengt sonst den Rahmen.


----------



## thanatos (23. Juli 2021)

außer Hering aus der Dose esse ich nur selbst gefangenen Fisch , und da 
ich wohl kaum noch mal nach Norwegen komme sind dann wohl nur noch 
heimische Fische - Zubereitung ohne viel Schnickschnack


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juli 2021)

Servus,
schlotterschätt  das sieht ja mal alles oberlecker aus .
Barsch- oder Forellenfilet aus der Pfanne, mit Semmelmehl, Butter, Pfeffer, Salz und ein bissel Thymian mach ich mir ab und an. Ich liebe aber auch geräucherten Fisch, vor allem Renke, Forelle und Hering.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Also ich schwöre auf frische Forelle vom Grill! Schön in die Grillzange, mit Öl, Salz und Pfeffer! Geil. Da brauche ich kein Pak Choi, Vogelmiere und Bärlauchkapern...
> Aber probieren würde ich das schon gerne mal. Kann man sich aber vermutlich kaum leisten, das teure Gemüse


 Pak Choi bekommste für Cent-Beträge, Vogelmiere muss man selbst sammeln und Bärlauchkapern muss man wohl auch selbst einlegen.
Statt Pak Choi kann man auch Mangold nehmen, der ist kräftiger im Geschmack als Pak.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Juli 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ... Pak Choi, Vogelmiere und Bärlauchkapern...
> ..l. Kann man sich aber vermutlich kaum leisten, das teure Gemüse


Pak Choi kannst du durch Spinat od. Mangold ersetzen,
Vogelmiere wächst wild im Garten  
Bärlauchkapern kann man selber machen.

Renken verarbeite ich auch gerne zu "Rollmöpsen"
Schlotterschätt hat da schon leckere Bilder 

Edit: ich schreibe viel zu langsam.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Pak Choi bekommste für Cent-Beträge, Vogelmiere muss man selbst sammeln und Bärlauchkapern muss man wohl auch selbst einlegen.
> Statt Pak Choi kann man auch Mangold nehmen, der ist kräftiger im Geschmack als Pak.



Alles Schwarze Magie!


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

knusprig frittierte Lauben, ein Gedicht., auch für Kids.
Dazu eine selbst gemachte Focatia. 
Fritten mit Ketchup gehen natürlich auch


----------



## Mikesch (23. Juli 2021)

Bachforelle "graved Art" mediterran mit Rosmarin Oregano, Thymian u. Zitronenverbene statt Dill.
Sehr lecker!


----------



## Verstrahlt (23. Juli 2021)

Wenn man in so Restaurants futtert hat man danach richtig Hunger ^^ die verwerten sogar "Hechtblasen"


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wenn man in so Restaurants futtert hat man danach richtig Hunger ^^ die verwerten sogar "Hechtblasen"


kannst Du das mal näher erläutern?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

und aus der Hechtblase kocht er ein an Kutteln erinnerndes Gericht.
Hab es selbst gefunden.

Na ja, dass werde ich mir gaaanz sicher nicht antun


----------



## Verstrahlt (23. Juli 2021)

Die Portionen in diesen "Hippen" Restaurants sind immer so winzig das ich da mit Hunger rausgehe und mir noch ne Currywurst holen muss


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Die Portionen in diesen "Hippen" Restaurants sind immer so winzig das ich da mit Hunger rausgehe und mir noch ne Currywurst holen muss


Da stimme ich dir zu, aber Ideen zum Selbstkochen kann man sich da sehr gut holen.
Wieviel du Dir dann selbst auf den Teller stapelst, bleibt dann dir überlassen


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Juli 2021)

Ich bin immer derjenige der im Restaurant die Essen raussucht, welche auf der Karte immer nach ner Mords-Portion klingen und am ende dann in Homöopatischen Mengen Serviert werden......meine Frau erkennt dann immer schon am Blick dass ich mich ärgere......ich lacht sich dann schlapp


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer derjenige der im Restaurant die Essen raussucht, welche auf der Karte immer nach ner Mords-Portion klingen und am ende dann in Homöopatischen Mengen Serviert werden......meine Frau erkennt dann immer schon am Blick dass ich mich ärgere......ich lacht sich dann schlapp



Der Kinderteller _"Pinocchio" _ist eben nicht immer die schlechteste Wahl...

Die saftige XXL Schweinelende stammt dagegen scheinbar nur allzu oft vom Meerschwein.
Wobei der Betrug hier nicht in den falsch deklarierten Meeresfrüchten liegt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Döbel > Rückenfilet in 3-5 mm dünne Scheiben schneiden, leicht salzen, mehlieren und zu Chips ausbacken.
Dazu passt Kartoffelsalat oder eine Remoulade mit Weißbrot


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Aber auch Klassiker, wie Schleie blau.
Wobei ich aber lieber Müllerin Art mag.
Rotaugen sauer eingelegt sind auch ein Gedicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Aal in Sahne-Dillsoße mit Petersilienkartoffeln


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Richtig gute Köche zaubern aus jeden Fisch eine Delikatesse. 
Forellen, Renken, Zander und Hecht kann jeder.
Aber Döbel, Aland und Co sind schon etwas schwieriger, aber geschmacklich oft überlegen


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Aus Zanderbäckchen wird Sulz,


wenn ich so was lese...............
Wie viele Zander muss man fangen, um aus deren Bäckchen eine Sülze herstellen zu können?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2021)

Hallo Brillendorsch,

das mit Deinen Lauben ist in der Würzburger Gegend (Unterfranken) eine Spezialität. Wird dort Meefischli (Mainfischchen) genannt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Brillendorsch,
> 
> das mit Deinen Lauben ist in der Würzburger Gegend (Unterfranken) eine Spezialität. Wird dort Meefischli (Mainfischchen) genannt.
> 
> ...


ich kenne es von der Mosel mit Rotaugen, dort heißen sie Moselfische und werden dort im Raum Trier in Restaurants angeboten.

Grundeln, Schneider und co gehen auch


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Verwertung von heimischen Fischen und ihren Vorteilen gegeüber Exoten oder Flossenträgern aus Fischfarmen


Warum dann als Beispielbild zwei _Oncorhynchus mykiss _abgebildet sind, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.

Aber  für die Beiträge der Boardies.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wird dort Meefischli (Mainfischchen) genannt.


Die dürfen dreimal schwimmen, im Fluss, im Fett und dann im Wein.

Mittlerweile soll es mit den original Meefischli  aber auch nicht mehr so einfach sein wie früher.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Grundeln, Schneider und co gehen auch


Das mit dem Schneider sollte man in Bayern besser lassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das mit dem Schneider sollte man in Bayern besser lassen.


Das trifft wohl auf die meißten Bundesländer zu.
Und in den anderen wirst du kaum genug zusammen bekommen .

Aber ein Fritto Misto geht ja auch, 
Lauben, Gründlinge und Grundeln gemischt


----------



## Finke20 (23. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Rotaugen sauer eingelegt sind auch ein Gedicht.



Da bin ganz deiner Meinung, da habe ich sogar noch ein Bild davon .






Ich esse zu fast 100% einheimische und natürlich selbst gefangene Fische .


----------



## ollidi (23. Juli 2021)

Da habe ich doch auch etwas.   
Platte aus dem Hamburger Hafen mit - ok... nicht ganz heimische Reker aus Norwegen - in Butter gebacken.


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Juli 2021)

Wer abseits der Standard-Rezepte auch gerne mal neue Varianten probieren mag (ohne exotische Zutaten), dem empfehle ich die Rezeptsammlung "Weißfische - die silberne Delikatesse" vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern. Gibts zuhauf als gratis PDF im Netz. Ist zwar nicht besonders umfangreich, aber hat neben den üblichen Rezepten durchaus ein paar Interessante Varianten drin, die sich natürlich auch auf sogenannte Edelfische übertragen lassen.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn ich so was lese...............
> Wie viele Zander muss man fangen, um aus deren Bäckchen eine Sülze herstellen zu können?


Mit Lauben wirds das nicht besser.
Das streichen wir mal lieber von der Liste.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Juli 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wer abseits der Standard-Rezepte auch gerne mal neue Varianten probieren mag (ohne exotische Zutaten), dem empfehle ich die Rezeptsammlung "Weißfische - die silberne Delikatesse" vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern. Gibts zuhauf als gratis PDF im Netz. Ist zwar nicht besonders umfangreich, aber hat neben den üblichen Rezepten durchaus ein paar Interessante Varianten drin, die sich natürlich auch auf sogenannte Edelfische übertragen lassen.



Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp! 

Ich habe es mir soeben heruntergeladen und werde es mir später einmal in Ruhe anschauen.
Mit 48 Seiten finde ich die PDF aber schon recht umfangreich.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich esse zu fast 100% einheimische und natürlich selbst gefangene Fische .


Nimm mal Leichtlauföl.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Mit Lauben wirds das nicht besser.
> Das streichen wir mal lieber von der Liste.


warum?`30-40 Lauben sind im richtigen Gewässer normal.
Das reicht doch, es sei denn du willst nur die Bäckchen


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Juli 2021)

Ne richtig schön zubereitete Forelle Schubs ich niemals vom Tisch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ne richtig schön zubereitete Forelle Schubs ich niemals vom Tisch



Stimmt, eine Forelle passt eigentlich immer.
Deren Gräten sind gut händelbar, das Fleisch (Geschmack & Konsistenz) schmeckt in der Regel eigentlich allen und man kann alles Mögliche damit machen.
Räuchern, Braten, Grillen, Filetieren, Kochen, Dünsten, Graved Art usw. usw.

Ich denke Forellen, auch wenn es natürlich Zuchtforellen sind, gehen auch bei Otto Normal im Supermarkt ganz gut weg.
Obwohl die Konkurrenz durch fertiges Seelachsfilet aus der Tüte bzw. Seefisch natürlich groß ist.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> warum?`30-40 Lauben sind im richtigen Gewässer normal.
> Das reicht doch, es sei denn du willst nur die Bäckchen


Ja eh, ..da kannst dich 2 Tage amüsieren, bist aus den Lauben die Backen schnitzt, damit'st eine Sulz beieinander hast.
Stell dir mal vor, du hilfts in einem Fischladen aus und der Chef brummt dir das auf. Da magst doch nicht mehr leben.


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. Juli 2021)

Hmmh, es wurde zwar nach dem liebsten Fischgericht gefragt aber da kann ick mich so schwer entscheiden. Eigentlich so ziemlich alles was Flossen hat, vorausgesetzt ick hab sie selbst gefangen. Also neben den oben schon aufgeführten hätte ick da noch :




Gebratenes Zanderfilet, die Bauchlappen wurden in einer schönen Dillsauce ( vom Sud der Zanderknochen ) gegart, dazu Kartoffeln

Ach ja, ab und zu fährt man ja auch an die Ostsee.  Seit der Einführung des Baglimits für Dorsch halte ick mich lieber an die Platten. Man braucht da auch nicht soviel Gerödel mitschleppen. Und dann jibbet Speckflundern mit Garnelen ( die sind vom Angeln übrig geblieben wo wir Stücken davon als "Wattwurmstopper" benutzt haben). Aber Leute, kauft niemals sogenannte "Maischollen" !!! In keinem Monat des Jahres sind sie trockener und spacker als da, denn sie haben gerade abgelaicht.




Dann gibt's auch noch die Hornpiepen, Alu-Latten oder Sachsen -Aale, im Mai wenn der Raps blüht.
Also die kann man braten, räuchern, mit Gemüse in Aspik oder sauer einlegen. Aber geräuchert ist er nicht so mein Ding.







Und weil wir gerade beim räuchern waren, geräucherter Karpfen schmeckt besser als Viele vielleicht denken.




Also es gibt wirklich genug einheimische Fischarten, die man mit wenig Aufwand zu wahren Köstlichkeiten verwandeln kann.
Dazu gehören u.a. auch Brillendorschs frittierte Uckels . Selbst fette Gründlinge (die bei uns in Brandenburg aber unter Naturschutz stehen) hab ick schon als Piepel kross in der Pfanne gebraten. Kaulbarsche (die gibt's hier kaum noch) konnte man in eine hervorragende Suppe verwandeln......und, und und !


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Also es gibt wirklich genug einheimische Fischarten, die man mit wenig Aufwand zu wahren Köstlichkeiten verwandeln kann.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Fast alle heimischen Fische kann man zu Köstlichkeiten verarbeiten.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
> Fast alle heimischen Fische kann man zu Köstlichkeiten verarbeiten.


Bis auf Döbel, da komme ich einfach nicht mit! Schweizer scheinen ihn zu mögen. Wahrscheinlich steht und fällt er mehr als andere Arten mit Gewässer, Ernährung und Größe. Was meine Kanäle betrifft, so lehne ich dankend ab. Vieles habe ich probiert. 

Toller Thread und klasse das noch so viele angeln um zu verwerten! Wirkt beruhigend bei all den "korrekten" "Du hälst den armen Fisch falsch" Oberstylern, welche aber die Kreatur Fisch letztendlich doch nur als Egospielzeug sehen! 
Feine Rezepte bei! 
Ich mag ebenso heimische Arten. Dann aber weniger ausgefallen und exotisch, sondern einfach und rustikal. Auch der angesprochene Räucherkarpfen ist für mich eine absolut unterschätzte Delikatesse.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bis auf Döbel, da komme ich einfach nicht mit!


dann solltest Du mal Döbel aus anderen Gewässern probieren.
rein vom Geschmack her ist Döbel einer der Besten.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dann solltest Du mal Döbel aus anderen Gewässern probieren.
> rein vom Geschmack her ist Döbel einer der Besten.


Bist Du nicht der Erste von dem ich das höre. Auch der Alpenfischer lobt ihn. In nem Video hörte ich sogar von jemanden daß der Aitel der beste Weissfisch sei.


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Juli 2021)

Andal hat doch auch immer die hervorragende Qualität gegrillter Döbel aus sauberen Bergbächen gelobt, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich denke da macht das Gewässer und die Jahreszeit genauso einen Unterschied wie bei anderen (Weiß)fischen.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Andal hat doch auch immer die hervorragende Qualität gegrillter Döbel aus sauberen Bergbächen gelobt, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich denke da macht das Gewässer und die Jahreszeit genauso einen Unterschied wie bei anderen (Weiß)fischen.


Stimmt, irgendwo hatte er vor Jahren glaube sogar ein Rezept geschrieben! Aber Bergbäche, da haben wir es wieder. Daraus würde ich sogar nochmals Fischburger oder gegrillten Aitel testen. Habe ich jedoch nicht, leider. Natürlich macht bei Fischen sehr oft das Gewässer was aus, aber vom Hörensagen und meiner Erfahrungen dagegen, scheint es bei Dickköpfen schon sehr arg zu sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Stimmt, irgendwo hatte er vor Jahren glaube sogar ein Rezept geschrieben! Aber Bergbäche, da haben wir es wieder. Daraus würde ich sogar nochmals Fischburger oder gegrillten Aitel testen. Habe ich jedoch nicht, leider. Natürlich macht bei Fischen sehr oft das Gewässer was aus, aber vom Hörensagen und meiner Erfahrungen dagegen, scheint es bei Dickköpfen schon sehr arg zu sein.


Habe schon Döbel aus der Mosel (Trier), der Saar (Merzig) und aus dem Rhein bei Wesel gegessen, alle waren erstklassig


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

Aber ich kann dich verstehen, mir selbst erging es mit Karpfen so.
Diesen penetranten Modergeschmack den der damals hatte, hinderte mich viele Jahre daran erneut Karpfen zu probieren.
Oftmals liegt es noch nicht mal am Gewässer, sondern es sind Einzelfische, deren Gewohnheiten anders als bei den anderen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Habe schon Döbel aus der Mosel (Trier), der Saar (Merzig) und aus dem Rhein bei Wesel gegessen, alle waren erstklassig




Immer als Chips oder auch anders?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer als Chips oder auch anders?


auch geschröpt oder als Frikadelle. 
Geschröpft ist auch klasse


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> auch geschröpt oder als Frikadelle.
> Geschröpft ist auch klasse



Geschröpft fühl ich mich wenn ich Forelle bezahlen soll. Döbel gibt es umsonst am Flüsschen. 

Wie meinst du das in Bezug auf die Zubereitung?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

schröpfen nennt man die Methode, ein Fischfilet alle 5 mm tief einzuschneiden.
Dabei werden alle Gräten zerkleinert. Danach kann man das Filet ganz normal würzen, mehlieren und anschließend braten.
Durch das Gerinnen des Fischeiweis schließen sich die Schnitte wieder und man kann es ganz normal essen.
Sogar weibliche Gäste waren begeistert


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juli 2021)

Achso dat.   
Wusste gar nicht dass das auch schröpfen heißt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

Meinen ersten Döbel habe ich ganz normal gebraten.
Da wird man Weltmeister im Oftspucken wegen der vielen kleinen Fleischgräten.
Aber der Geschmack hat mich sofort begeistert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

Natürlich ist ein auf der Haut gebratenes Zanderfilet an Pastinakenpüree mit Wildspargel was ausgesprochen Leckeres.
Aber das macht auch weniger Arbeit.
Mit etwas mehr Arbeit lassen sich auch Weissfische zu Delikatessen verarbeiten.

Ich putze die Fische aber schon am Gewässer in einem großen Eimer. (Abfälle vergraben)
Zuhause will ich die Sauerei nicht haben, zumal die Schuppen speziell von Weissfischen schnell den Abfluss verstopfen können.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geschröpft fühl ich mich wenn ich Forelle bezahlen soll. Döbel gibt es umsonst am Flüsschen.
> 
> Wie meinst du das in Bezug auf die Zubereitung?


Interessant wird es bei ausgenommenen, heftig bei geräucherten Forellen oder Lachsforellen. Zumindest bei meinen Händlern hier. Oder Aal erst, kaum bezahlbar, schon garnicht geräuchert. Kein Vergleich zum Fischmarkt, dafür jedoch frisch aus deren sauberen Gewässern. Aber für Nichtangler eine tolle Alternative zur Supermarktware, Fischmarkt oder den Fischerfesten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schröpfen nennt man die Methode, ein Fischfilet alle 5 mm tief einzuschneiden.
> Dabei werden alle Gräten zerkleinert. Danach kann man das Filet ganz normal würzen, mehlieren und anschließend braten.
> Durch das Gerinnen des Fischeiweis schließen sich die Schnitte wieder und man kann es ganz normal essen.
> Sogar weibliche Gäste waren begeistert



Beim Schröpfen geht es um das unschädlich machen der Y-Gräten bei Weißfisch, Hecht, Schleie & Co. 5mm ist manchmal schon etwas grob. 3mm sind besser. Danach scharf anbraten und die verbliebenen, kurzen Y-Gräten-Abschnitte sind faktisch weg.

Für Vereine, die zu Markttagen mal 30-40 Karpfen schröpfen müssen oder kleine Gaststätten gibt es zum Schröpfen auch professionelles Werkzeug. Hier die Maschine meines Vereins. Kostenpunkt um die 500 €. Gibt es für Großbetriebe auch mit Motor.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier die Maschine meines Vereins. Kostenpunkt um die 500 €. Gibt es für Großbetriebe auch mit Motor.


Hallo,

ist das ein Gerät von dem Hersteller aus Flachslanden?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Habe ich jedoch nicht, leider. Natürlich macht bei Fischen sehr oft das Gewässer was aus, aber vom Hörensagen und meiner Erfahrungen dagegen, scheint es bei Dickköpfen schon sehr arg zu sein.


Döbel sind Allesfresser, und "Alles" meint beim Döbel wirklich alles .
 Da sie in den kaputten Flüssen früherer Jahre  die Wintermonate vorrangig an Einleitungsrohren von Schlachtereien und sogar Kläranlagen verbrachten (Faul sind sie nämlich auch) um dort alles zu vertilgen was in irgendeiner Weise fressbar erschien, hat ihnen diesen schlechten Ruf eingebracht. Aus einem sauberen Gewässer schmecken sie einwandfrei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das ein Gerät von dem Hersteller aus Flachslanden?
> 
> ...



Ja, genau von dem.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2021)

Moin,

ich habe gelesen, dass ein weiterer Arbeitsschritt nach dem Schröpfen sei,

dass man unbedingt Zitrone über die Schnitte geben soll, weil die Säure zusätzlich die Gräten auflöst.

Stimmt das? Wenn ja, wie lange die Zitrone einwirken lassen?

Schröpft man den ganzen Fisch und filettiert dann - oder legt man die Filets auf die Hautseite und schneidet vorsichtig, um die Haut zu erhalten?

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juli 2021)

Zitrone? hmmm, kann sein, die Säure denaturiert das Eiweiß und beim Sauer einlegen werden die Gräten ja auch weich, aber erst nach mind 20 Std.
Ich sehe da keinen großen Sinn , da ja die kleinen Gräten bereits zerstört wurden. Außerdem befürchte ich, dass wegen der Denaturierung des Eiweiß
das Filet beim Bratvorgang nicht mehr zusammenklebt.
Den ganzen Fisch wirst Du wegen der dicken Bauchgräten nicht schröpfen können.
Ich trenne das Bauchfilet  vom Rückenfilet. Bei z.B. großen Brassen kannst Du die Bauchfilets so braten, da sind keine kleinen Fleischgräten drinn.
Bei Döbel verwende ich nur das Rückenfilet, da das Bauchfilet oft tranig ist


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> legt man die Filets auf die Hautseite und schneidet vorsichtig, um die Haut zu erhalten


genau so!

Ein sehr sehr scharfes Messer mit eine dünnen Schneide versteht sich von selbst


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juli 2021)

Ixh hab son Grätenteil in der Bucht gefunden:. Mir aber ein bissl zu teuer:








						Beeketal Fischgrätenschneider Grätenschneider Fisch Gräten Grätenzerkleinerer   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Beeketal Fischgrätenschneider Grätenschneider Fisch Gräten Grätenzerkleinerer  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ixh hab son Grätenteil in der Bucht gefunden:. Mir aber ein bissl zu teuer:


jep, mir wäre es ebenfalls zu teuer.
Wer vernünftige, scharfe Messer hat und einigermaßen damit umgehen kann, der kann auf so eine Maschine verzichten


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ixh hab son Grätenteil in der Bucht gefunden:. Mir aber ein bissl zu teuer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für unsere Mengen reicht ein scharfes Messer völlig aus um alle 2-5mm einzuschneiden. Das Gerät ist gut für Masse.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2021)

Fü


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ixh hab son Grätenteil in der Bucht gefunden:. Mir aber ein bissl zu teuer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brauch man nicht für privat, wenn mal 1-2 Fische zu verarbeiten sind.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe gelesen, dass ein weiterer Arbeitsschritt nach dem Schröpfen sei,
> 
> ...


Die Zitrone verändert halt den Geschmack. Muss man probieren. Ich nehme nur Zitrone, wenn ich den Fisch braten will, nicht zum Frittieren. 

Wenn du ganze Filets möchtest, legst du das Filet auf die Hautseite und schneidest bis auf die Haut, aber nicht durch.

Durchschneiden tut man eigentlich nur für Karpfenchips. Die werden danach in einer Mehl-Gewürz-Mischung gewälzt und kommen in die Fritteuse. Gibt es hier in Mittelfranken auf jedem Weihnachtsmarkt zu 3-4 Euro in der Tüte (und regelmäßig bei mir zu Hause). Sehr lecker.









						Schmackhafte Karpfenchips kommen aus Weisendorf
					

WEISENDORF - Sie sind allseits beliebt, ob als kleiner Snack zwischendurch oder als Hauptgericht für den Fischliebhaber: Karpfenchips. Doch was ist das eigentlich und wer stellt sie her? Die NN schauten dem Weisendorfer Thomas Herbig über die Schulter.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juli 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Durchschneiden tut man eigentlich nur für Karpfenchips. Die werden danach in einer Mehl-Gewürz-Mischung gewälzt und kommen in die Fritteuse.


genau dass mach ich mit Filet vom Döbel, Rapfen, Brassen oder andere große Weißfische


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> genau dass mach ich mit Filet vom Döbel, Rapfen, Brassen oder andere große Weißfische



Klar, geht bei diesen Fischarten auch super. Vor allem bei Brasse ein Traum.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juli 2021)

Wer neben den Klassikern seiner Fänge und Gerichte gern etwas Neues probieren und über den Tellerrand schauen mag, kann hier vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Idee finden. 









						DDR-Rezepte aus der Rubrik Fisch & Meeresfrüchte
					

★ Alle DDR-Rezepte aus der Rubrik Fisch & Meeresfrüchte » DDR-Rezepte



					ddr-rezepte.net


----------

